# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Santa Barbara July 18th to 22nd

## Dennis

Lisa's company is headquartered in Santa Barbara so she flies out there every couple of months. In July, they are holding a meeting for all managers at the Bacara Resort & Spa.  The meeting ends Thursday the 18th and I will be flying out to join her for the weekend.

Any suggestions for restos, daytrips, wineries, etc?

Also, Im flying into LAX and driving up the coast to Santa Barbara. Ive never been to this area and thought it would be a good road trip.

Any must stop-n-see points along the route?

----------


## amyb

We stayed at Bacara-gorgeous property. I could not believe they got the permits to build so near to the water.

Also visit the Biltmore-great dining. The pier was interesting to hang out. The town had lovely little shops restos and all the waiters were wine experts. We liked BOUCHON. The town, the courthouse, the record breaking huge old tree were all interesting sights. getting lost in some residential neighborhoods was amazing. 

We did a side trip to SOLVANG-a Scandanavian styled city and tourist trap that we enjoyed for a bit.

The wineries have grown in popularity since the movie about them.

I think if you contact Dennis Carlton, CEC, who lived in Santa Barbara until recently, you will get lots of ideas.

Another great spot to visit--enjoy!

----------


## JEK

Based on your arrival time and your need to get to SB post haste, you might consider the low and slow route on the PCH through Marina Del Rey, Santa Monica (see the cheesy pier) and Malibu.

----------


## JEK

Have this on the iPhone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dGGFpeQNfY

----------


## amyb

PS The restaurant at Bacara, MIRO, had a gorgeous water view and fantastic coastal cuisine. To walk along their boardwalk at sunset was lovely and romantic.

----------


## Dennis

> Based on your arrival time and your need to get to SB post haste, you might consider the low and slow route on the PCH through Marina Del Rey, Santa Monica (see the cheesy pier) and Malibu.



Arriving LAX 10:30 AM. Don't need to be in S.B. until 4:00 PM. 

Low and slow is all I wanna do....

----------


## JEK

That earworm will be in your head until the 18th . . .

----------


## GayleR

My sister lives in SB and we are headed there July 11 leaving the 18th so we'll be passing you on your way in! Bacara is lovely. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
I love the drive both directions from LA along the coast. Summer traffic can be brutal so be patient. 

For lunch in Malibu overlooking the ocean from high up on a bluff I like Geoffreys' Malibu, right on PCH. Make a reservation and ask for a railside table for the best view. Delicious food, very good service, excellent wine list including a few French roses (sorry no accent).

I also really like the very funky beachside Paradise Cove also in Malibu though further north. Sit with your feet in the sand. You can even rent a beach chair and just hang out after lunch.

In Santa Barbara if you want a FABULOUS, authentic hole in the wall taqueria, don't miss La _Super Rica_ Taqueria 622 N. Milpas Street. Line ups start at 11:00 a.m. but moves very quickly.

If you're into food, check out the fantastic Santa Barbara Farmer's market http://www.sbfarmersmarket.org/ Saturday mornings 8:30 a.m. - 1:00 p.m. Go early and hungry.

If you're wandering around downtown SB, wander towards C'est Cheese for the most amazing grilled cheese sandwich you'll ever have. Mmmmmm.

Montecito is charming and worth a stroll. And if you're looking for a fabulous and romantic dinner spot I highly recommend San Ysidro Ranch http://www.sanysidroranch.com/

One of the cutest spots for a half day or day trip is the tiny food/wine town of Los Olivos in the Santa Ynez valley. http://www.losolivosca.com/ Great food, 50 wineries. Charming.

Enjoy!

----------


## amyb

Well done, Gayle. We also have enjoyed both lunch and dinner served at the San Ysidro Ranch-where Jackie and JFK honeymooned.

----------


## Dennis

> My sister lives in SB and we are headed there July 11 leaving the 18th so we'll be passing you on your way in! Bacara is lovely. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.
> I love the drive both directions from LA along the coast. Summer traffic can be brutal so be patient. 
> 
> For lunch in Malibu overlooking the ocean from high up on a bluff I like Geoffreys' Malibu, right on PCH. Make a reservation and ask for a railside table for the best view. Delicious food, very good service, excellent wine list including a few French roses (sorry no accent).
> 
> I also really like the very funky beachside Paradise Cove also in Malibu though further north. Sit with your feet in the sand. You can even rent a beach chair and just hang out after lunch.
> 
> In Santa Barbara if you want a FABULOUS, authentic hole in the wall taqueria, don't miss La _Super Rica_ Taqueria 622 N. Milpas Street. Line ups start at 11:00 a.m. but moves very quickly.
> 
> ...




Very nice!
Thanks

----------

